
Why we choose profit - reitanqild
https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-we-choose-profit-e511efc4dcb9#.2cfltah79
======
valuearb
They forgot that profit is the validation of your work and your value. If you
can build something that people will pay for, and pay enough to have a profit
over it's costs, that difference is the value you created that you are allowed
to keep. The fact that customers paid that much means it was worth even more
to them, that's the value they are allowed to keep.

Giving shit away just means it had so low a value that you have to give it
away to even get users interested.

------
j7ake
Also I cannot see how a non profit can compete with profit organizations. A
for profit organization can summon an of army top talent to push your vision
while a non profit would not be able to do so.

